# NVIDIA Releases 177.83 Forceware, Offers Powerpacks



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

Strategically timed, NVIDIA released a new Forceware driver package, version 177.83 Forceware. This package weighing nearly 120 MB packs the PhysX API runtime, and brings about a host of changes. With this release, NVIDIA devised what is known as a "Powerpack" approach to deliver software and promote sales of its products. NVIDIA is giving away several goodies for free that are exclusive to users of the GeForce accelerators, most of them being exclusive demos of games such as Nurein, Metal Knight Zero. Warmonger, the full game is given away as a free download. Other parts of this pack includes the GeForce Folding @ Home client, a 30-day fully functional trial of the Badaboom Video Transcoding software and Unreal Tournament 3 PhysX mod. Two technology demos are also included. Users can customise on what should download, in essence make their own Powerpacks from what's available, following which depending on the web-browser used, the page launches an ActiveX or Java based download manager to deliver the software. 

The NVIDIA Powerpack web page can be reached here.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## FilipM (Aug 12, 2008)

Do I need to un-install the "older" version of PhysX and then put the new drivers, or just install the drivers on top of the thing?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

Like any new driver, it replaces an older driver. Not sure about PhysX though. My pack is getting downloaded.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2008)

uninstall both physx and drivers then restart then use driver sweeper then restart then install drivers restart then install physx

EDIT: well seen after i make a thread in the graphics section the news appears, i should just wait for the news to appear first


----------



## truehighroller1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Are the 8800gts 512 (g92) cards supported yet officially? If not then f nvidia.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

truehighroller1 said:


> Are the 8800gts 512 (g92) cards supported yet officially? If not then f nvidia.



yes


----------



## truehighroller1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet.. I will be installing when I get home tonight.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

truehighroller1 said:


> Are the 8800gts 512 (g92) cards supported yet officially? If not then f nvidia.



The 8800GTS 512 has been supported since day one.  So stop your trolling, you do this in every PhysX thread, and in every PhysX thread we tell you the same thing.  If you are really pissed off that your card isn't on the official supported list for an entirely free bonus feature, that was never part of the deal when you bought the card, then go out and buy an ATi card.  At least then, you won't have to worry about being on the supported list for PhysX as there is no ATi cards that will ever be on the list.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

truehightroller1 calm down man..

If this PhysX thing does take off I'm gonna sell my 4850 and get a 260..


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> truehightroller1 calm down man..
> 
> If this PhysX thing does take off I'm gonna sell my 4850 and get a 260..



GTX 260 ftw!  

Apparently nvidia are gonna release a version of phyx that allows you to use a second geforce card like a separate physx card. No sli mobo needed!


----------



## zubai (Aug 12, 2008)

Is 8800gts 320mb supported?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

All DX10 Nvidia GPU's are I'm pretty sure.


----------



## csendesmark (Aug 12, 2008)

The old download page was much better, I hope the driver will work fine


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> GTX 260 ftw!
> 
> Apparently nvidia are gonna release a version of phyx that allows you to use a second geforce card like a separate physx card. No sli mobo needed!



That is already done . These drivers have it . 

However there is a Vista limitation, You have to hook up 2 monitors to get it working, which can easily be done by hooking up both connections of a card to the same monitor.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

zubai said:


> Is 8800gts 320mb supported?



Anything from GeForce 8200 to GeForce GTX 280.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> truehightroller1 calm down man..
> 
> If this PhysX thing does take off I'm gonna sell my 4850 and get a 260..



Get buying then!  We now have 2 hybrid cards non SLi'd, recognised as multi GPU's working outta 2 slots one dedicated to 3D rendering (main) and one for Px only, and working with members in this forum......as well of course as the single GPU solution.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> That is already done . These drivers have it .
> 
> However there is a Vista limitation, You have to hook up 2 monitors to get it working, which can easily be done by hooking up both connections of a card to the same monitor.



Can you use two different cards? Like a 8600 for PhysX and 8800 for the display?


----------



## lohoutlaw (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks m8,

I installed the drivers and got an error after reboot,(nVidia something) cant remember.
Will work on it when i get home


----------



## newconroer (Aug 12, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> uninstall both physx and drivers then restart then use driver sweeper then restart then install drivers restart then install physx
> 
> EDIT: well seen after i make a thread in the graphics section the news appears, i should just wait for the news to appear first



Hahah yep! Don't mess with the news team, they might go all emo on your ass 


Pretty neat design Nvidia has here as it's customizable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

If I get a 9800GTX+ and a 8400GS I can set the 8400GS to a PhysX dedicated card right?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If I get a 9800GTX+ and a 8400GS I can set the 8400GS to a PhysX dedicated card right?



Yup, I guess you can keep the HD 4850, and still have a 8400 GS do PhysX.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Yup, I guess you can keep the HD 4850, and still have a 8400 GS do PhysX.



I can do that?? Anyone test this yet? I wish I still had that 9600GT


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> uninstall both physx and drivers then restart then use driver sweeper then restart then install drivers restart then install physx
> 
> EDIT: well seen after i make a thread in the graphics section the news appears, i should just wait for the news to appear first



I didn't do that, just ran the .exe, it worked. Driver cleaning isn't really required, optional.



newconroer said:


> Hahah yep! Don't mess with the news team, they might go all emo on your ass



You're the one laughing, exhibiting 'emotion'....who's emo now?


----------



## Tatsumaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to do this install/uninstall thing ?
so I uninstal my Nvidia Driver first ?
then restart right?
then I uninstal the phsyx ..
then install a new Nvidia Driver  restart and install the new physx drivers.?
Is it right or safe to do so ??


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I can do that?? Anyone test this yet? I wish I still had that 9600GT



Yes, that should be supported, though I haven't tested it myself yet.



Tatsumaru said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do this install/uninstall thing ?
> so I uninstal my Nvidia Driver first ?
> then restart right?
> then I uninstal the phsyx ..
> ...



I just installed the new driver right over the old, it install both the video and physx driver all at once.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm trying this: 

My mobo lacks two long (x16) slots. So I'm buying a 8400GS, creating a notch after the bars of the first PCI-E lane on the card's PCI-E interface, so as to fit it into a PCI-E x1 slot. 250 MB/s looks enough bandwidth for a GPU that's just crunching PhysX and handling the second display head, since PhysX cards used PCI at one point.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, that should be supported, though I haven't tested it myself yet.



What about drivers? It doesn't make sense to me yet but I hope you can!


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about drivers? It doesn't make sense to me yet but I hope you can!



nope it cant be done , unless physx is supported on ATI . 

When that happens physX will be installed regardless of Nvidia drivers. Right now PhysX has to be accessed through Nvidia Control panel which means installing nvidia drivers.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, if you have a 8400GS, the Forceware will install for it, as also the PhysX driver, it will crunch physx. 

Just as you could have a ATI gfx card and use a Ageia PhysX card, you can have a ATI gfx card, with a cheap NVidia card that just the same.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about drivers? It doesn't make sense to me yet but I hope you can!



You have to install the nVidia Graphics and PhysX drivers along side the ATi Graphics drivers.  Back in the old days, this would cause a problem because the drivers didn't get along, but now it rarely causes an issue.



btarunr said:


> I'm trying this:
> 
> My mobo lacks two long (x16) slots. So I'm buying a 8400GS, creating a notch after the bars of the first PCI-E lane on the card's PCI-E interface, so as to fit it into a PCI-E x1 slot. 250 MB/s looks enough bandwidth for a GPU that's just crunching PhysX and handling the second display head, since PhysX cards used PCI at one point.



Wouldn't it be better to just cut out the back of the PCI-E slot on the motherboard?  I know people used to do that to their PCI-E x4 slots to allow second graphics cards.

Edit:  Here is some information on the mod: http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/?tag=Dell_SC430_42


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to install the nVidia Graphics and PhysX drivers along side the ATi Graphics drivers.  Back in the old days, this would cause a problem because the drivers didn't get along, but now it rarely causes an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but the plastic is too thin. if a small part sticks in (inside the slot cavity) during cutting, it will be a pain to keep the whole board under a watch-glass and use syringe needles to clear it, (the contact points are finer (delicate) than PCI or EISA for that matter (EISA's contacts were thick as those of the NES cartridge slot lol) With the card, I can just hold and cut it. I need to count the number of bars precisely and using a red felt tip pen mark the bar from where the notch can be cut.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have the drivers and they run fine. I still have yet to try them in any games.

I am currently downloading the rest of the pack.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Read This*

This needs to be put up in the first post to clear people's questions .


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> *Read This*
> 
> This needs to be put up in the first post to clear people's questions .



Got some more questions tho:

Do i need to enable the Physx to work with my card? If so, where do i go to enable it?

Also should i run is standard mode? I have a 8600 GTS so i guess that not a lot of horsepower, so should i go with multi GPU?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, so i found the ''Physx properties'' and it is enabled to ''Gerforce Physx'' so my guess is that i am fine.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea. If you get a 9800GTX or GTX 260 you can keep your 8600 and use it as a physx card too


----------



## hat (Aug 12, 2008)

warmonger for free huh? doesn't get aby better than that


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I'm trying this:
> 
> My mobo lacks two long (x16) slots. So I'm buying a 8400GS, creating a notch after the bars of the first PCI-E lane on the card's PCI-E interface, so as to fit it into a PCI-E x1 slot. 250 MB/s looks enough bandwidth for a GPU that's just crunching PhysX and handling the second display head, since PhysX cards used PCI at one point.



2nd display head?  are you talking you need to hook up the PX card to a monitor also...cause if you are.....you dont need to in XP, only Visita.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

I should have a 8400GS soon so I will test out the Radeon 4850 for graphics(the way its supost to be played ) and nVidia PhysX 8400GS


----------



## chron (Aug 12, 2008)

Would there be any benefit from using an 8800gt as a physX card over something like an 8400gs? What I mean is, either it can or it can't right? There's no difference in performance from processing power is there?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> 2nd display head?  are you talking you need to hook up the PX card to a monitor also...cause if you are.....you dont need to in XP, only Visita.



You don't need one. Extend your desktop at a software level (even without a display connected) and you're good to go.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

You would think a 8400GS is enough for PhysX. I understand how it works and its really not that bad. The Ageia physx cards were about as powerful as a 7200GS!


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You would think a 8400GS is enough for PhysX. I understand how it works and its really not that bad. The Ageia physx cards were about as powerful as a 7200GS!



lol, I can't run a 7200 GS (if there is one), PhysX driver needs 8-series or above. The bare minimum discrete that I can get is 8400GS. 

I think you have a point. There will be a rise in sales of motherboards with GeForce 8200. People will use a decent primary card on the slot, the IGP does physx. Intel and AMD IGPs could be in for trouble.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You would think a 8400GS is enough for PhysX. I understand how it works and its really not that bad. The Ageia physx cards were about as powerful as a 7200GS!



We're having a discussion in the the Phyx crazy thread.

Trying to work out if having an 8400GS for Physx will improve anything for people with a GTX200 series card. Something about built in CUDA...?


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You would think a 8400GS is enough for PhysX. I understand how it works and its really not that bad. The Ageia physx cards were about as powerful as a 7200GS!



How can you say that ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> We're having a discussion in the the Phyx crazy thread.
> 
> Trying to work out if having an 8400GS for Physx will improve anything for people with a GTX200 series card. Something about built in CUDA...?



Good point, I have been doing some reading on this subject and I think not TBH, I dont know for sure though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How can you say that ?



They were pretty weak in comparison to a dedicated GPU, slow processor, 128mb on board memory that was only GDDR2 on a 128bit bus I beleive.....could even have been a 64 bit bus


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How can you say that ?



When Ageia was still Ageia and fresh out with a physics card (something new), both NVIDIA and ATI (yes, ATI was just ATI) were alarmed and saw opportunity. Both made tall announcements on GPU physics, With 8800 GTX and GTS (the first 8 series cards), initial specs carried a spec that read "Featuring NVIDIA Quantum Physics Technology!", that's what NV called its technology, while ATI worked it out, they showed their RDX series chipset based motherboard designs to come with three PCI-E x16 slots (x8, x8, the last doing x1), where they talked about configs with 2x X1900 XTX (XTX + CF Edition) and X1300 doing physics. 

It was believed then that a GPU the level of Radeon X1300 could surpass the math crunching ability of the PhysX PPU.


----------



## ntdouglas (Aug 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You don't need one. Extend your desktop at a software level (even without a display connected) and you're good to go.



btarunr, what do you mean extend the desktop at a software level?


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 12, 2008)

Dang, 2.7GB full download. Good that server is fast, already have warmonger downloaded and don't need UT3 mod, but still 1.8gigs for a "display driver" 

edit: my Warmonger is 437MB and the one in nvidia page is 445MB. Says it's v2.1, maybe it's never then. Probably just NVIDIA PhysX stuff added, as the smaller version is everywhere else.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 12, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> btarunr, what do you mean extend the desktop at a software level?



Even without a monitor connected to your second card, the "Extend desktop" option is available with Display Properties. Check that and you force your OS to believe there's another display head to send output to.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

Warmonger is pretty fun, but what the nurien tech demo, i downloaded it but i shut it off because  i thought it was going to show some strippers dancing or something. And some of my family was in the room.lol


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Warmonger is pretty fun, but what the nurien tech demo, i downloaded it but i shut it off because  i thought it was going to show some strippers dancing or something. And some of my family was in the room.lol



LOL 

Its a fashion show .


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> LOL
> 
> Its a fashion show .



lol!. That good news, I thought i was going to have to uninstall it.


----------



## ntdouglas (Aug 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Even without a monitor connected to your second card, the "Extend desktop" option is available with Display Properties. Check that and you force your OS to believe there's another display head to send output to.




Ok, thats too easy. I thought I read nvidia is working on a "workaround" for vista.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 12, 2008)

8)	The Great Kulu: Technology Demo
	a.	Install The_Great_Kulu_v1.1.2.exe
	b.	Launch The_Great_Kulu
	c.	Note: GPU PhysX acceleration is only enabled for GeForce GTX 280 and GeForce GTX 260 GPU in this demo

Does that mean for single GPU only? I'd think so or it kinda spoils the whole point of using a second GPU as s PPU. Or is it because of the native CUDA? Either way wish I'd read that before the download, as I have neither


----------



## johnspack (Aug 12, 2008)

Had  problems when I just installed the nvidia driver over top my old one.  Had to uninstall the nvidia driver,  then reinstall,  no problems.  The physx driver can be just installed over top the old one however.  I should listen to my own advice-  Always uninstall old video driver first....


----------



## AddSub (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, I got a 23.5% boost in Vantage with these new 177.83, compared to what I was getting with 177.41. Must be the PhysX stuff.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 13, 2008)

I can run Warmonger and The Great Kulu fine on my 4850 ..


----------



## chron (Aug 13, 2008)

installed on my 8800gt.  UT3's two maps are ok.  Tornado is kind of cool, it picks up peices of the map and throws it and shit.  I couldn't find any servers online playing the physx maps, but i will say, these new drivers make ut3 feel VERY smooth.



ShadowFold said:


> I can run Warmonger and The Great Kulu fine on my 4850 ..


lmfao


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2008)

Still have yet to try the UT 3 Mod. Warmonger is fun and is very easy to run.


----------



## ntdouglas (Aug 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Even without a monitor connected to your second card, the "Extend desktop" option is available with Display Properties. Check that and you force your OS to believe there's another display head to send output to.




I know I've seen it, but I can't find extend desktop option.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 13, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> I know I've seen it, but I can't find extend desktop option.



Right click desktop/Personalize/Display Settings/Click 2nd monitor and there it is below (grayed out on primary display).


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 13, 2008)

These drivers are stable. Their keepers.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 13, 2008)

Yup, these drivers are mint.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmm, working great on both XP and Vista x64 for me so far.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a 25% increase in Vantage??? That is more of an increase than the last upgrade I did 

Are they sacrificing quality for higher FPS? I mean how can a driver do this much?
Amazing. Has anyone done actual game comparisons yet?


----------



## AddSub (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't notice any image quality degradation, or improvements for that matter.

I did some quick benchmarks:

*177.41 vs. 177.83*

*177.83 Results:*

I ran each benchmark two times (I had limited time) under 177.83 and calculated average vs. averages that I got on 177.41.

Platform: EVGA GTX 260, Vista, Intel Quad + 4GB RAM

3DMark 2001: -2.2% 
3DMark 2003: -1.4%
3DMark 2006: +0.6%
Vantage: +23.5%
Fur: +4.1%


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 13, 2008)

How about some quick PPU vs GPU PhysX performance test
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8859&Itemid=1
http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8862&Itemid=1
It seems like Nvidia isn't really using the GPU, but rather the CPU for most of the physics stuff...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2008)

I frankly don't care how it goes about it. It makes a nice difference in supported games. I just got done playing a few missions in GRAW2, and the difference in explosions and particle effects is amazing.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2008)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about some quick PPU vs GPU PhysX performance test
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8859&Itemid=1
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8862&Itemid=1
> It seems like Nvidia isn't really using the GPU, but rather the CPU for most of the physics stuff...



I agree.

I was playing Tornado_Physx, and when the Tornado came it started to lag really bad. My GPU is a 8600 GTS but for some reason i knew it was my CPU was was making it lag. I would say that, that map really needs a Quad core CPU(im running a slow Core 2 Duo).

Sometime way later on, i will get a Q6700 or something.


----------



## mikey8684 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's what I got in 3DMark Vantage running the default Performance settings.
<<<<< Check Specs

*175.19 Drivers*

3DMark Score
P6101
GPU Score
P5752
CPU Score
P7459


*177.83 Drivers*

3DMark Score
P7330
GPU Score
P5912
CPU Score
P26179

LOL GPU bottleneck anyone


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 13, 2008)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about some quick PPU vs GPU PhysX performance test
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8859&Itemid=1
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8862&Itemid=1
> It seems like Nvidia isn't really using the GPU, but rather the CPU for most of the physics stuff...



No, it is just the FluidMark is very CPU dependant also, on top of being extremely buggy.

And when the CPU was fully loaded, the GPU still outscored the PPU, so what does that tell you?  The GPU is still doing more PhysX calculations when the CPU is taken out of the equation than the PPU is.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 13, 2008)

i want to stay on some driver for more time , nvidia release driver every week , i think it will be this one


----------



## FilipM (Aug 13, 2008)

Driver is really good, gives a boost in scores everywhere and seems to have stabilized my OC even better. Think this is a keeper, lol!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I can run Warmonger and The Great Kulu fine on my 4850 ..



Just like most other PhysX games, you can run them without PhysX.  So you can play them on your 4850 without issue, you just won't get the PhysX elements of the game.


----------



## hat (Aug 13, 2008)

This works great on my 8600gts, physx is confirmed working thru PhysX-FluidMark


----------



## ntdouglas (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, its working in sli with no work arounds. Post later with results.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 14, 2008)

guys , any idea about crossfire ati with nvidia card run physics in vista , i know it work in xp


----------



## newconroer (Aug 16, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I didn't do that, just ran the .exe, it worked. Driver cleaning isn't really required, optional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one laughing, exhibiting 'emotion'....who's emo now?




So if someone laughs that makes them 'emo?'

I think you should brush up on your social-urban terms there.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2008)

If laughing makes someone emo, then ive been an emo for years.


----------

